# Alliance Broadband Kolkata. Better Than Siti?



## saq45 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys,
           I've been a subscriber of Siti Broadband in Kolkata since the last 2 years. Their services were good until this year from the month of April. Peering was very good ( used to get around 8-10 MBps ), the promised bandwidth was effective and the server downtime was negligible. All that is over now, and have Siti Broadband is a pain. I'm thinking of changing over to Alliance Broadband. Can anyone enlighten me on how good alliance is? Their peering speeds, local peering, allotted bandwidth, service, etc?
Would be of much help!
Thanks!


----------

